# Boston Marathon Bombing Trial



## pardus (Apr 8, 2015)

Apparently there isn't an existing thread on the Boston Marathon Bombing... :-/

*In Closing, Defense Says 'No Excuse' for Boston Bombing*



> Prosecutors and the defense for Boston Marathon bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev wrapped up closing arguments today, after which the jury has been ordered to deliberate Tsarnaev's guilt or innocence in a case that could carry the death penalty.
> ------------------------
> Tsarnaev is ready to be held responsible, Clarke said. "There is no excuse. No one is trying to make one. Planting bombs at the Boston Marathon was a senseless act," she said.
> 
> "We are not asking you to excuse the conduct, but let's look at the varying roles," Clarke said today, arguing that evidence pointed to Tamerlan being primarily responsible. "If not for Tamerlan, it [the bombing] wouldn't have happened."



I really hope this little prick gets the death penalty for what he did. He's earned it many times over.http://6abc.com/news/in-closing-defense-says-no-excuse-for-boston-bombing/632730/


----------



## Jäger (Apr 8, 2015)

His head should have been on a pike a long time ago...


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 8, 2015)

Take him out back and hang him.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2015)

Verdict is in per my local radio station.


----------



## mac21 (Apr 8, 2015)

The verdicts are coming out on CNN. 6/6 guilty (at time of posting), all eligible for death penalty.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 8, 2015)

He needs to die.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

If we execute him we risk him becoming a martyr, allowing him to languish the rest of his life in prison.... Good punishment.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> If we execute him we risk him becoming a martyr, allowing him to languish the rest of his life in prison.... Good punishment.


Slaughter a pig at his feet, wipe the remains on his body, then shoot him.
Otherwise I agree.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2015)

He deserves no less than to be drawn and quartered, then fed to wild hogs.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 8, 2015)

Fry that bitch. Cut off his ear. Piss on the bod. Kick the carcass, light a cigarette and walk the fuck away.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 8, 2015)

Allow him to serve life and this is the reason. He killed many people including kids. Gen pop hard pip hitters hate kid killers. He will suffer in the clink. I presume, even in protective, somehow, he will suffer. I agree with TLDR. He would be a martyr. 

M.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't buy the martyr argument/reasoning. Yes I understand it, but I think it's meaningless, particularly in this case.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Slaughter a pig at his feet, wipe the remains on his body, then shoot him.
> Otherwise I agree.





RackMaster said:


> He deserves no less than to be drawn and quartered, then fed to wild hogs.





Ocoka One said:


> Fry that bitch. Cut off his ear. Piss on the bod. Kick the carcass, light a cigarette and walk the fuck away.



I don't mean any disrespect here, but how are we better than those we are fighting if we do any of these things? 

We have an amazing justice system here. Let's show that we punish those who do the worst to us fairly, let's be an example.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 8, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> He deserves no less than to be drawn and quartered, then fed to wild hogs.



Why waste the time to cut him up? Just feed him to the pigs; alive, awake, and aware.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect here, but how are we better than those we are fighting if we do any of these things?
> 
> We have an amazing justice system here. Let's show that we punish those who do the worst to us fairly, let's be an example.



I completely understand and agree BUT that way of doing business hasn't done much to stem the tide.  They don't care how fair we are, was Muhammad fair?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect here, but how are we better than those we are fighting if we do any of these things?
> 
> We have an amazing justice system here. Let's show that we punish those who do the worst to us fairly, let's be an example.


Barbarians view civilized society as a weak society, sometimes you have to be as barbaric as those you fight in order to convey your message (of determination/strength) to them.
Letting future jihadis know a pig bath just prior to execution is their fate may deter a few of the less devout jihadis.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 8, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I completely understand and agree BUT that way of doing business hasn't done much to stem the tide.  They don't care how fair we are, was Muhammad fair?



He was an expendable tool that was used by his own choice. Those that he was trying to please have already forgotten about him and he is simply a short lived wind in their opinions. "They" probably lauded him and his brother when they did what they did...but a couple days later...they are old news.

We need to be consistent in our punishment...even more than brutal. 

Personally, I think I am more "evolved" than they are and will deal with them in a more evolved manner.

Just my humble opinion...I don't need to be on their level to deal out justice.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Barbarians view civilized society as a weak society, sometimes you have to be as barbaric as those you fight in order to convey your message (of determination/strength) to them.
> .



Let them. We aren't doing anything for the barbarians, they will always exist. However a lot of the world is watching what we do. We should be more civilized than they would be.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/09/us/dzhokhar-tsarnaev-verdict-boston-marathan-bombing-trial.html



> Mr. Tsarnaev was found guilty of all 30 charges against him.







> The verdict sets the stage for a second, more contentious phase of the trial in which the same jury will decide whether to sentence him to life in prison or death.



I can only hope it's death, I won't be upset if it's life without the possibility of parole. It will suck though because certain liberals and jihadists will use his incarceration as ammunition to further their warped goals.  



> Tamerlan was wounded and ran out of ammunition. Several officers tackled him as Dzhokhar jumped in the Mercedes and started speeding toward the officers, as if to mow them down, they testified; *in the process, he ran over his brother. Tamerlan’s body got stuck in the undercarriage of the Mercedes and was dragged about 50 feet; *his body was finally dislodged when Dzhokhar sideswiped a police car.



That gives me great pleasure to read, I did not know this happened. Karma's a bitch!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2015)

He's not important enough to be a meaningful martyr.  Keeping him alive only gives people some other ridiculous negotiating point when they kidnap someone America thinks is important.  Not to mention the extreme cost of keeping a 21 year old in prison for the rest of his life.  Execute him in accordance with our laws and be done with it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> He's not important enough to be a meaningful martyr.  Keeping him alive only gives people some other ridiculous negotiating point when they kidnap someone America thinks is important.  Not to mention the extreme cost of keeping a 21 year old in prison for the rest of his life.  Execute him in accordance with our laws and be done with it.



If he is sentenced to death I won't care. I don't know what my thoughts are on the death penalty. But using cost is a poor reason to justify his execution. The government has to pay for the myriad of appeals that are likely to take place. Those appeals will be costly. He probably won't be executed for 20 years anyway. By then the pain will have eased and his execution will only serve to renew the pain in his victims.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 8, 2015)

In my opinion he's in the same category as Timothy McVeigh. Both are scum bags and both deserve to be dead. But... that's up to our justice system. God Bless America.

Z


----------



## policemedic (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect here, but how are we better than those we are fighting if we do any of these things?
> 
> We have an amazing justice system here. Let's show that we punish those who do the worst to us fairly, let's be an example.


 
I understand where you're coming from, but that amazing justice system includes the death penalty for a reason.  Sometimes you can debate the application of the penalty, either for moral or probative reasons, but this isn't one of those situations.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> If he is sentenced to death I won't care. I don't know what my thoughts are on the death penalty. But using cost is a poor reason to justify his execution. The government has to pay for the myriad of appeals that are likely to take place. Those appeals will be costly. He probably won't be executed for 20 years anyway. By then the pain will have eased and his execution will only serve to renew the pain in his victims.



How can you not know what your thoughts are on the death penalty?  Aren't they your thoughts?

The cost isn't a justification of a death sentence, it's an observation.  His own actions provided all of the justification necessary for a death sentence to be carried out.  If he does die at the hands of the state, he won't be a martyr in any meaningful sense.  But he will be a lightning rod for all kinds of far left political groups and other terrorists while he remains alive.  That, too, is merely an observation.  

He committed a capital crime under our laws, and I hope he is given a death sentence, and that sentence is carried out.


----------



## Red-Dot (Apr 8, 2015)

Say hello to Sadam....fucking ass hole. Oh did I say that out loud?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> How can you not know what your thoughts are on the death penalty?  Aren't they your thoughts?
> 
> The cost isn't a justification of a death sentence, it's an observation.  His own actions provided all of the justification necessary for a death sentence to be carried out.  If he does die at the hands of the state, he won't be a martyr in any meaningful sense.  But he will be a lightning rod for all kinds of far left political groups and other terrorists while he remains alive.  That, too, is merely an observation.
> 
> He committed a capital crime under our laws, and I hope he is given a death sentence, and that sentence is carried out.



I don't know enough about Capital Punishment to have formulated a strong opinion on it either way for or against. If it fits the description of a death penalty case I won't lose any sleep over his death. I saw this as an opportunity to gauge responses and maybe talk about Capital Punishment.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't know enough about Capital Punishment to have formulated a strong opinion on it either way for or against. If it fits the description of a death penalty case I won't lose any sleep over his death. I saw this as an opportunity to gauge responses and maybe talk about Capital Punishment.



Capital Punishment is worthy of a thread of it's own. There has been more than one case before the SCOTUS over the method of capital punishment alone. 
I have some intel on this, but it should be in a separate thread.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2015)

Life in a MA prison, Gen Pop, no SHU/ segregation for the guy. The locals will sort it out for us and martyrdom can't be claimed.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 8, 2015)

As someone from the area I have to say I want him out of the state. I can see where @TLDR20 is coming from regarding the use of the death penalty- the long term cost of housing him separately and enduring appeal after appeal really isn't worth the short term satisfaction of him dying. And nothing we do would be brutal enough in comparisson to his crimes. So lock him up somewhere far from Mass, outside New England, and let him be forgotten. That helps the healing for the families. I hadn't even really thought about how taxing the appeals process is for the families and surviving victims.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> As someone from the area I have to say I want him out of the state. I can see where @TLDR20 is coming from regarding the use of the death penalty- the long term cost of housing him separately and enduring appeal after appeal really isn't worth the short term satisfaction of him dying. And nothing we do would be brutal enough in comparisson to his crimes. So lock him up somewhere far from Mass, outside New England, and let him be forgotten. That helps the healing for the families. I hadn't even really thought about how taxing the appeals process is for the families and surviving victims.



The families and victims are meaningless in the larger picture. "short term satisfaction"? You have this all wrong. We need to send a message to the larger audience. Send him away, forget it? Really? Burying you head in the sand has never been a viable option in the past, why would it be now? 

We are in a war, how many US citizens died in this attack? How many have died in the GWOT? 
People die, it sucks, but we are trying to win a war, not "make right" every single event that happens. 
"Brutal"? what does that have to do with anything? Follow the word of the law.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 12, 2015)

I think this discussion goes way beyond the question of right/wrong of capital punishment or the cost of either the death penalty or life in prison.

Putting him to death should be viewed not only from our point of view but the view of others around the world including the bad guys.  Neither solution is perfect and they're wins and losses on both sides.

Will I have a problem with him getting a death sentence, no.  I will be just as happy to see him on 23 hour lock down for the rest of his life in a Supermax prison and I will wish him a long life in the process.  To be forgotten in 5 years and on 23 hour lock-down in a pen for the next 4 decades has a lot of win in it for me as well.

The death sentence is a short term happy conclusion, I like the thought of decades of horrible treatment for the truly bad people.  Then again those are easy feelings when your not directly involved.


----------



## AfroNinja267 (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't want to step out of my lane here so I'll make this short. People have been given the death penalty for less than what he did. I feel as though he'd just be a waste of time, money, and space if given a life sentence, considering that he is still in his 20s. 

Then again, I've read that most people from Massachusetts disagree with giving him the death penalty, which is something to take into account when debating what his sentence should be.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2015)

I think letting him in the yard for an hour a day should get nixed, just lock him in his cell forever.


----------



## pardus (Apr 17, 2015)

AfroNinja267 said:


> Don't want to step out of my lane here so I'll make this short. People have been given the death penalty for less than what he did. I feel as though he'd just be a waste of time, money, and space if given a life sentence, considering that he is still in his 20s.
> 
> *Then again, I've read that most people from Massachusetts disagree with giving him the death penalty, which is something to take into account when debating what his sentence should be*.



Fuck them. We have bigger concerns than people's "feelings".


----------



## Rapid (Apr 19, 2015)

pardus said:


> Fuck them. We have bigger concerns than people's "feelings".



As much as I agree in principle, I think the reality is that everything _is_ about "my feelings" these days -- in the sense that that's what politicians are now pandering to, above and beyond what's actually good for the country. Anything to get elected or reelected.

Fuck people.


----------



## Rapid (May 15, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32757790
*
A jury has sentenced Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev to the death penalty.*

After 14 hours of deliberation, the jury of five men and seven women came to its decision.


Well, there you go. :die:


----------



## Marine0311 (May 15, 2015)

Rapid said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32757790
> *
> A jury has sentenced Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev to the death penalty.*
> 
> ...



Good. Take him out back and shoot him.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2015)

Rapid said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32757790
> *
> A jury has sentenced Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev to the death penalty.*
> 
> ...



Following the path of McVeigh, just as he should.


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Good. Take him out back and shoot him.


 
Raffle off the opportunity to shoot him; televise it on pay-per-view.


----------



## Totentanz (May 15, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Raffle off the opportunity to shoot him; televise it on pay-per-view.



I wouldn't give that fuck any more attention than he's already received.  Quietly ensure that he ceases to draw breath and respond to any questions with "Dzhokhar who?"


----------



## Grunt (May 15, 2015)

He can't disappear fast enough for my liking.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 15, 2015)

Well he deserves all due process under the law in Mass. After that kill him however the people have agreed to do it. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2015)

Wonder if we could follow the misguided path of NK's Un, and blast this vermin with a few AA rounds? It would be a pretty good show, and would piss off the PC crowd to no end. But that's just my $.02.


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2015)

I don't care how he is killed, just do it quickly, then have his body disposed of without any marker or mention of his existance. 

E.G. cremated and the ashes flushed down a prison toilet after someone pisses and shits on it.


----------



## Rapid (May 16, 2015)

Liberal Massachusetts sure seems to be getting butthurt over this sentence.


----------



## AWP (May 16, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Liberal Massachusetts sure seems to be getting butthurt over this sentence.



We shouldn't kill the innocent but we shouldn't kill the bad guys who kill the innocent.

I forgot, the world was conquered by, and justice administered, through hugs.


----------



## policemedic (May 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We shouldn't kill the innocent but we shouldn't kill the bad guys who kill the innocent.
> 
> I forgot, the world was conquered by, and justice administered, through hugs.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 24, 2015)

Sentenced to death. 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americ...pologises-admits-guilt-for-deadly-2013-attack


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 24, 2015)

To bad it's not public drawn and quartering.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> To bad it's not public drawn and quartering.



By pigs. Might need quite a few, but all the better.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2015)

Very glad to hear the prick will die for this. Fuck him.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 31, 2020)

The literal fu*k?

Appeals court vacates Boston Marathon bomber's death sentence, orders new penalty trial


ETA: more information here...
Federal appeals court vacates Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev's death sentence


----------

